# Hotronix� Offers Craft Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Offers Craft Heat Press*

Whether you’re a crafter, hobbyist or a home-based entrepreneur, the Craft Heat Press is just what you’re looking for. This compact heat press features a 9-inch by 11-inch platen and weighs just 35 lbs. The press has a digital time and temperature readout, nonstick heating platen and is designed with over-the-center pressure adjustment for even, edge-to-edge heat and pressure. It runs on 120v AC/6.5A and comes with a one-year full warranty.

To find out more, go to https://goo.gl/ANlR6E. For more information, call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

